# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Red White and Bluegrass Festival 2011

## Michael Ramsey

Evening all,

http://www.redwhiteandbluegrassfesti...m/schedule.cfm

This year we're tickled to tell you that every person who purchases an entire festival pass will be entered into a drawing for a special, one-of-a-kind Ron Stewart model Yates banjo, built especially for the 2011 Red White and Blue Grass Festival. Additional tix can also be purchased at the festival.

Also, if you enter your email (including name, city & state and country) within the next 2 weeks, you will be elegible for A PAIR of entire festival passes to be given away on January 31, 2011.

We've got a few more details to finish up on the website and should have the tix available online by the end of the month.

Forty-five ($45) will buy you an entire festival pass, through June 1st, 2011. After that, the gate price of $65 will take effect. That $45 ticket will get you 40 bands over the course of 5 days.

Join us on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/RedWhiteandBluegrassFestival and tell all your friends and family.

Thanks,

----------


## Michael Ramsey

http://www.redwhiteandbluegrassfestival.com/tickets.cfm

Online sales available now.  We hope you'll consider coming to visit !

----------


## Michael Ramsey

WE congratulate Kim Eddy of St. Petersburg, FL, as our winner of the 2 event passes for the 2011 Red White and Bluegrass Festival. Tell all your friends and family about our event. 

Thanks go out to the folks who entered!

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Mandolin players confirmed to appear and perform are :  Ricky Skaggs, Jeff Parker, Dwight McCall, Aaron Ramsey, Doyle Lawson, Shawn Lane, Adam Steffey, Wayne Benson, Danny Roberts, Lou Reid, Darren Nicholson, Joe Booher, Scott Napier, Larry Stephenson, Chris Harris, Jesse Brock, Jason Lee Tomlin, Darrell Webb, Nick Keen, Emory Lester, among others.  Also, back this year will be Matthew Goins of Blue Chip Picks.  They were sorely missed last year due to Matthew's wife's untimely fall and injury.

We hope you'll consider attending.

----------


## AlanN

Terrific line-up, Mike. Hope to make it this year. Who is Chris Harris picking with now?

----------


## Michael Ramsey

> Terrific line-up, Mike. Hope to make it this year. Who is Chris Harris picking with now?


He's played with Dale Ann Bradley the last two years.  I assume he'll be back with her.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

This link http://www.youtube.com/user/rwbgrass will take you to the Red White and Bluegrass Fest channel on Youtube, where you can now sample 22 videos from last year's festival. There are more videos out there, but if you've never been to the festival, you can catch a bit by watching the ones we currently have posted.

----------


## Martin Stevens

We are very excited to be performing there this year! It'll be our first time at the festival and we cannot wait.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Just a reminder that today, April 21st, will be exactly 10 weeks from the start of this year's Red White and Bluegrass Festival. Tent campers, have you sealed your seams? Pickers, got extra strings and located the capo? Menus worked out for camp cooking? Sun screen? CD buying funds? Just checking....Advance pricing on tickets in effect until the end of May.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

There just 23-24 days left to take advantage of advanced ticket pricing for the 2011 Red White and Bluegrass Festival.  $45 will get you 5 days worth of bluegrass music, with 12 hours of music each day.  Go to the link below, click on the SCHEDULE page and then see if you think it's worth $45.  Price goes to $65 at the gate and the gate prices will take effect on June 1st.  Lots of info on the FAQ page to help you plan your trip.

There are families confirmed to attend this year's event from both Sweden and Australia.  They'll join the roster of visitors that already include folks from England, Ireland, Japan, Switzerland, France, Germany and our neighbors to the north in Canada.  We hope to see you here!

----------


## Michael Ramsey

At midnight, one week from tonight, rates will change to gate prices, for day passes and entire festival passes as well as camping permits. As of now at 1:30PM on 5-25, you have about 4.5 days to call in your order @ (800) 939-SHOW (10-5 est) Monday thru Friday. You DO have your tix, right?

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Three weeks and a day separate us from the start of the 8th annual Red White and Bluegrass Festival.  The first day is FREE )June 30th) so if you're in the region, come check us out. 

Mandolin players on this year's bill include:  Ricky Skaggs, Jeff Parker, Dwight McCall, Aaron Ramsey, Doyle Lawson, Shawn Lane, Adam Steffey, Wayne Benson, Danny Roberts, Lou Reid, Darren Nicholson, Joe Booher, Scott Napier, Larry Stephenson, Chris Harris, Jason Lee Tomlin, Darrell Webb, Nick Keen, Emory Lester, among others.

As a head's up, we'll also be recognizing Burke County's own Herb Lambert, celebrating his efforts at taming wild mandolins over the past 70 years or so (he's 84 and been playing since he was about 10).  Herb was a big influence on the late Dempsey Young, and was sought out by folks like Sam Bush and David Grisman, among others.

Check the lineup, check your calendar, check with your boss and then write your check for the nominal fee of $65 for a 5 day festival in North Carolina.

----------

